# Yamaha ys828 service manual



## etrainey828

Hey does anyone have a source for a ys828 manual. I think i will be needing it.


----------



## db130

here you go:

Edit... the link only has the service manual for the YS-624, not the YS-828.

The Nabble links for the YS-828 are no longer active.


----------



## YSHSfan

db130 said:


> here you go:


The link has the manual only for a YS624 (I do not know how alike the info is on YS624s and YS828s).


----------



## Coby7

Do you know which engine you have? Here's the manual for the MZ250 and 300

http://s1107.photobucket.com/user/C...m/YT624EJ engine service manual?sort=6&page=1


----------



## YSHSfan

I sent him a PM a few days ago, he hasn't gotten back to me.... :icon-shrug:, maybe he found one.


----------



## paradisesnowblower

Does anyone have a source for the 828 service manual?


----------

